# Microphone wont work on iBook g4..



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

I purchased an ibook g4 off ebay a few weeks ago and i recently just found out it came with a built in microphone i have no idea on how to make it work....
I went into iMovie because there is a voice record option but it comes up with nothing ive tried searching the help thing on my mac but still cant find anything on the microphone.
Thanks in advance:up:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

tina_bobena said:


> I purchased an ibook g4 off ebay a few weeks ago and i recently just found out it came with a built in microphone i have no idea on how to make it work....
> I went into iMovie because there is a voice record option but it comes up with nothing ive tried searching the help thing on my mac but still cant find anything on the microphone.
> Thanks in advance:up:


Try 'Sound - Input' in System Preferences


----------



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks! I went to 'Sound - Input' in System Preferences and turned it to the highest volume thing it could go but it still doesnt work? What else should i do or what am i doing wrong?
but thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## tina_bobena (Nov 23, 2006)

I actually tried recording something before on Audacity but it just come up as a buzzing noise please if anyone knows anything that would be greatly apprciated!


----------



## empire (Feb 24, 2007)

Most mac microphones are really bad, I wouldn't suggest using them. Although I try to use them alot, My friends say on the other line, you hear either a buzzing noise, or a high pitch screech.


----------

